# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus JTAG v.1.9.1 is out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG Software v.1.9.1 is out!  *We have added Boot Repair via USB and small TP for LG E970, LG H220 and via JTAG for Huawei G525-U00, HTC One M7 (PN07110)!*  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v.1.9.1 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:*      - *LG E970* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
    - *LG H220* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
    - *Huawei G525-U00* - added Dead Boot / Device Repair via JTAG
    - *HTC One M7 (PN07110)* - added Dead Boot Repair via JTAG, Repair IMEI, Repair CID (thanks to Mr. mathew_di)*All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in Software)*   *To repair LG E970 and LG H220 via USB, please follow the next three steps:*  *Attach  testpoint as shown on Figure 1 in the Software manual and connect your  phone using Micro USB cable directly into the mainboard’s USB port
(do NOT use any USB hubs!)**Check PC Device Manager, a  new device should appear "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008" or "Unknown  Device" if you hadn’t installed the driver yet.
Drivers are in {Installation_Folder}\Driver\QHSUSB**Release testpoint and press “EasyRepair” button in the software (or “Connect” button, when in Advanced Mode)*             الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## gwad

حلوو مشكورين

----------

